# 15 views and no replys



## ronnie (Jan 20, 2014)

I took a bath today

Ronnie


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

First time you ever took a bath?


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm afraid to ask what was so important about it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ronnie said:


> I took a bath today
> 
> Ronnie



Try taking a shower, quicker and you don't have to sit in all of the dirty water.


----------



## ronnie (Jan 20, 2014)

I took a bath (shower) was in response to getting no replys on my question LOL sorry

Ronnie


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

What question?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Being impatient won't get you far!
And just makes us read another worthless post!


----------



## ronnie (Jan 20, 2014)

NIMT said:


> Being impatient won't get you far!
> And just makes us read another worthless post!


Im sorry I didnt mean to waste any ones time, Im just new at it maybe I can find a more friendly forum ,thanks for your time

Ronnie


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Trainboy?
Is that you?


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Hellgate said:


> Trainboy?
> Is that you?


NO! 

No worries man! It happens sometimes. It'll catch on! Somebody will answer the question.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

OH POO! 
Am I in the dog house again? :sly:

Ronnie, What I meant was, Give it a little time on someone answering your posts, Someone always gets to them, I think if you look I answered both of your questions along with others too.

And yes this is a worthless or pointless tangent thread... Don't feel bad or insulted... I think I hold the record for worthless or pointless posts and threads!
Oh and your only at 115 views on this thread, Your going to have to step it up a little,:cheeky4: I'm at 11,750 On mine, 
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=18537
See and shameless post posting helps too!:smokin:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nimt is right. Lots of people, me included, might not model you scale. Others are looking for information for starting there layout. Usually, questions get answered and problems get fixed. It's a great site with lots of knowledgeable members.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think that's enough of that.


----------

